# 2 CRD or not ?



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I currently drive a Eco m/t and average 42mpg. I'm giving the Cruze to my Daughter so I'm looking for opinions on the CRD. I am a diesel guy having owned 3 VW diesels, 1 imark diesel, 2 Ford's, 2 Durmaxs, and 2 Cummins. That being said what are some real world mpg's not not mileage or 55-60 mph the real stuff. So any and all information is appreciated.... Should I CRD or ECO......


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

alyupe11 said:


> Should I CRD or ECO......


CRD if it makes economic sense _or ...
_CRD if it's the model that gives you the most satisfying driving experience.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Check Fuelly for real numbers.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Diesel Cruze over ECO Cruze any day of the week.... unless having a manual gearbox is a big deal that is. Thats the only thing that makes it a competition between the two cars. City numbers are almost the same and highway numbers are in favour of the TD.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mine is cruise speed limit plus 5

80% hwy 20% city

90% of my cars mileage is on winter fuel and studded tires


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like most are averaging 37-38mpg in mixed driving according to fuelly.com. However we are just getting over the winter so I'm sure those numbers will climb significantly. 

The real potential for the car to get high MPG comes if you drive 75% more more highway, one should not have any problem putting your ECO to shame.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Since I've been tracking of fuelly I have been at about 40 mpg average. I think I've probably been about 60% highway. 38-40 average is normal. It's a good car. Go test drive one. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The CDT costs several thousand more than the ECO MT, but you also get quite a few higher level trim items. If you want a stick shift, go with the ECO MT. If you want the additional creature features and don't mind the extra cost go with the CDT. The ECO MT is very capable of 45+ MPG on the highway but the CDT should be running around 50 MPG at the same speeds.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Also the 2.0T Diesel is smoother, and more powerful than the 1.4T Gas engine, and the interiour .... its really nice. Not quite LTZ nice but up there. Again.... Diesel wins my vote 95% of the time.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesel has aux electric heat as well so the heats starts coming out in about 45 seconds. Diesels are known to be more reliable in the long run and it'll fetch you higher resale value should you wish to trade it in down the road.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Truth. ^ Insurance is a touch higher on the TD though.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine went to 800/yr for full coverage, gap insurance, theyll give me a check anytime in the next 5 years for that model year cruze diesel if it gets smashed, and rental car and oodles more. I'm only 24, so that's not to bad. Never priced up insurance for a rs model cruze though


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

money_man said:


> Mine went to 800/yr for full coverage, gap insurance, theyll give me a check anytime in the next 5 years for that model year cruze diesel if it gets smashed, and rental car and oodles more. I'm only 24, so that's not to bad. Never priced up insurance for a rs model cruze though


All that coverage for so reasonable a price at age 24? Wow, sounds like a great deal to me! Curious what insurance company you're with? I'd like to check their rates if available in in the Lower 48.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

If you're getting 42 in the eco MT you might get as high as 46-48. It really does well on the highway.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm with TD insurance


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My insurance went down adding CTD from 04' Cavalier lol. I pay 1400/yr for full loaded coverage on the CTD and an 07' Civic

Erie Insurance here


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Only thing that confused me with the td is there's no rs package option , am I missing somthing?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If there was I would've had it without question.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

stamas said:


> Only thing that confused me with the td is there's no rs package option , am I missing somthing?


You can't get the RS package on an ECO cruze either, the diesel shares its grill shutters and other aerodynamic parts.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Crd for the torque and the smooth driving, I do 95% highway and very happy with it. When you drive it you can see that's not the same as the eco, try one and make your own conclusions. Go go go crd!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The diesel also uses a bullet proof aisin transmission. Which is the reason I bought a diesel over a gas automatic.


----------



## apinkel (Feb 15, 2014)

My lifetime average since buying the car doing roughly 25% city, 75% highway is 41.5.Doing 75 on the interstate I see around 45-47. Around town I see around 28-30. i.e. the epa numbers are pretty close.Rolling hills don't seem to impact fuel economy much but headwind/tailwind does.In winter I saw around a 10% drop, about the same as I was seeing with my mid-size 4 cylinder gas car.During re-gen the fuel economy drops about 20%. I've been seeing the re-gen process kick in roughly every 2000 miles and when it does it takes about 15-20 minutes to complete the burn off of the particulate filter.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Diesel Cruze over ECO Cruze any day of the week.... unless having a manual gearbox is a big deal that is. Thats the only thing that makes it a competition between the two cars. City numbers are almost the same and highway numbers are in favour of the TD.


+ 1


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've put 57K miles on my diesel so far and still love it. It's truly a fantastic car and I would recommend it to anybody. It's a very satisfying drive.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input.... I drove the diesel about 50 miles this weekend and it was ok.... The transmission seemed very lazy but once rolling it did very well. I hate to say it but.... The VW has a much smoother drive train IMO.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea I do wish my diesel was smoother


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The tranny smooths out over time.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I test drove both models. The Eco was a bit more fun in the curves but the manual with the 4 cylinder turbo needed to be worked a LOT in the Catskill hills. It always needed to be shifted to maintain speed on the hills and mountains. Too much work for me.

The CTD on the other hand with it's extra torque took on the hills effortlessly. Plus the longevity of the diesel motor was a selling point for us. We put on over 20K miles a year.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

alyupe11 said:


> Thanks for the input.... I drove the diesel about 50 miles this weekend and it was ok.... The transmission seemed very lazy but once rolling it did very well. I hate to say it but.... The VW has a much smoother drive train IMO.


Good thing they have a reasonable drivetrain because everything else about a vw sucks


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I like the tranny in my CTD. I'm glad to be rid of my Jetta, way too expensive to maintain.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Do what I did , Get you a VW TDI Golf . I bought a Cruze Diesel and it was nothing but Dealer head aches and screw ups.. If I am going to have to deal with BS like this ,I might as well go back to what I know best a VW TDI. FYI the Golf does not have the turbo lag like the Cruze and both are good cars , I just miss the VW German refinement and the true drivers car feed back you get from one. Cruze CRTDI is a good car just not a good car for me.I already have the VW Chipped and could not be happier with the DSG Transmission , its the best of both worlds .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> Do what I did , Get you a VW TDI Golf . I bought a Cruze Diesel and it was nothing but Dealer head aches and screw ups.. If I am going to have to deal with BS like this ,I might as well go back to what I know best a VW TDI. FYI the Golf does not have the turbo lag like the Cruze and both are good cars , I just miss the VW German refinement and the true drivers car feed back you get from one. Cruze CRTDI is a good car just not a good car for me.I already have the VW Chipped and could not be happier with the DSG Transmission , its the best of both worlds .


The vw archaic interior doesn't do it for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> The vw archaic interior doesn't do it for me.


Golf > Jetta for some reason. Not sure why they split the two models off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Do what I did , Get you a VW TDI Golf . I bought a Cruze Diesel and it was nothing but Dealer head aches and screw ups.. If I am going to have to deal with BS like this ,I might as well go back to what I know best a VW TDI. FYI the Golf does not have the turbo lag like the Cruze and both are good cars , I just miss the VW German refinement and the true drivers car feed back you get from one. Cruze CRTDI is a good car just not a good car for me.I already have the VW Chipped and could not be happier with the DSG Transmission , its the best of both worlds .


I thought you sold your ctd to downsize because you were starting a business and buying a house or something...


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

if you get a new vw get a stick shift or dsg. There newer automatics have been headaches for many. The mark 4 and 5 were the best vw in my opinion.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Vw has always sucked with automatic transmissions up to about 2007-2008


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> The CDT costs several thousand more than the ECO MT, but you also get quite a few higher level trim items. If you want a stick shift, go with the ECO MT. If you want the additional creature features and don't mind the extra cost go with the CDT. The ECO MT is very capable of 45+ MPG on the highway but the CDT should be running around 50 MPG at the same speeds.


Of course this is coming from an avid Cruze owner, but I think the torque of the CTD with automatic trans trumps any other gas with a stick or auto. I love to manually shift and my next performance car will probably be a manual, but I find the CTD very gratifying in performance. This is an odd statement coming from a drag strip oriented 480 HP C6 Corvette owner. But, the Cruze with 265-280 ft lbs of energy certainly makes a difference.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Do what I did , Get you a VW TDI Golf . I bought a Cruze Diesel and it was nothing but Dealer head aches and screw ups.. If I am going to have to deal with BS like this ,I might as well go back to what I know best a VW TDI. FYI the Golf does not have the turbo lag like the Cruze and both are good cars , I just miss the VW German refinement and the true drivers car feed back you get from one. Cruze CRTDI is a good car just not a good car for me.I already have the VW Chipped and could not be happier with the DSG Transmission , its the best of both worlds .


My experience was nothing like yours. I love my CTD all around. I test drove various VW Diesel models and none of them did it for me, although in the past I did own a '10 Tourareg TDI. What a lemon piece of junk, but nice to drive when it worked properly.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

The CTD has been a great choice


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Do what I did , Get you a VW TDI Golf . I bought a Cruze Diesel and it was nothing but Dealer head aches and screw ups.. If I am going to have to deal with BS like this ,I might as well go back to what I know best a VW TDI. FYI the Golf does not have the turbo lag like the Cruze and both are good cars , I just miss the VW German refinement and the true drivers car feed back you get from one. Cruze CRTDI is a good car just not a good car for me.I already have the VW Chipped and could not be happier with the DSG Transmission , its the best of both worlds .


...And having owned four VAG-assembled cars, after buying a CTD in December, today we bought another.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

A 2 diesel family? That's awesome!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Garandman said:


> ...And having owned four VAG-assembled cars, after buying a CTD in December, today we bought another.


Very cool! When I wear mine out, I will very likely buy another.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Two diesels both Fiat.... One Volt....


----------

